# deleted



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Deleted coz Sallytraffic says it aint true.   .


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes Kev I will attack you for publishing this because its not true he didn't say it

Snopes

Why didn't you check first?

and its been circulating since 2003!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've deleted it Frank, If anyone wants to see the post follow the links in franks post or below.

And I didn't check it as I was busy at the time.:roll:

 Robin Williams speaks


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

And I thought it was going to be the one about the Ozzy PM on imigration!

C.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Deleted coz Sallytraffic says it aint true.   .


Consider yourself told.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I was hoping it was going to be the 10 things you didn't know your mobile could do :wink: :wink: 

Come on Kev, get a grip and keep up :roll: :roll: 

Alan H


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Robin Williams did say the final quote about the statue of Liberty, but the rest cannot be positively identified as a quote from Robin Williams. 
Posted via email from Urban Legends Online


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll have to go a huntin then eh.

See what I can find to test your mettle.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

What about this one Bill Cosby's Ghettosberg address?
http://www.eightcitiesmap.com/transcript_bc.htm


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I wonder how many MORE people read this thread, becaused it is called "deleted".

Poll anyone ?


----------

